# Those who have an ebay store



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Which package do you use? We are small and are thinking that the $15.99 per month package would be a good one, but I don't know much about ebay selling. Do you think the package they offer at this price is a good one? If not, why not and if so, why so?

Thanks in advance!

Valorie


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

Depends on what you sell. I sell a LOT of things on Ebay (mostly beauty/healthcare stuff) and for me it was not worth the extra fees. What saves me way more money is meeting the criteria for being a Top-Rated Seller, that comes with a 20% final value fee rebate every month and pushes me to the top of buyer searches, even if my price is higher. Plus, Store listings are pushed below regular listings in the Ebay search engine.

I sell hundreds of items a month. I would have to sell literally thousands of items a month to make it worth the extra fees and even then with the search shenanigans I'm not sure it would be worth it. Just not enough benefits to having a store, at least for me.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I had the small store for years and finally got tired of the fees. I reduced the number of items I was selling from 400 down to about 6 and went with fixed price sales. Mostly the listings sell knob stems/mounts and direct folks to my webstore in a round about way. Works for me and saves me money.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

We sell alot on eBay, and the $15.99 store package has saved us loads in fees. Recommend - that is if you're selling enough to justify the monthly cost. No need to pay any higher a store fee unless you plan on hiring help and going way big.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

What are you selling? If you are selling any vintage (old) items, or crafts, or craft supplies, you might take a look at Etsy. My wife sells on there and does pretty good, and the fees are a whole lot less than ebay along with less scammers. It's more of a community than ebay.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

simi-steading said:


> What are you selling? If you are selling any vintage (old) items, or crafts, or craft supplies, you might take a look at Etsy. My wife sells on there and does pretty good, and the fees are a whole lot less than ebay along with less scammers. It's more of a community than ebay.


Second that - we've got an Etsy shop too. Some items do better on one site vs the other.


----------



## Jo in PA (May 10, 2002)

I had an etsy store and didn't sell anything. I have been selling my handmade items on ebay for 7 years and do very well. I clear between $400. to $500. a week. I have the $50. a month store because of the volume of items I sell. It is cheaper. The more you sell it is wise to move to a more expensive store because the listing fees are cheaper. To start out if you I would strongly suggest you have the smallest store. Make sure you keep atleast 100 things in it to make it worth having the store. 

Items do not show up lower in the search engines just becuase you have a store. I use to be this way a few years ago. I have a store and often find my items on the first page when I do a search. And you don't have to be top rated for you items to show up higher in the search engine, as I have seen items that didn't belong to a top rated seller on the first page of a search I did. The way for people to find you items is for you to have a really good title for your auction. This way when someone does a search you item has a good chance of coming up. 

As for scammers, as long as you have a tracking number they can't scam you. I have have very little problems in the 7 years I've been on ebay. But, when selling on the internet you are selling to all kinds of people, so it is not problem free.

I have health problems and can't work, so I sell on ebay. I strongly recommend it to anyone who wants to make money. Please PM me if you have any questions or need walk thru anything on ebay.


----------

